# There is something running on my desktop called PersistWndName and i cant close it..



## xuxu1982 (Oct 11, 2007)

Out of nowhere this program just came up and is at the top left hand corner of my desktop and its called PersistWndName. I can't get rid of it, and when I ran Spybot one instance came up regarding a registry change. I'm coming to the conclusion that this can't be good. Please help; I don't know if this helps, but here is an HJT log. Thank you in advance
P.S. The program, or watever it is, is still here so it is on my desktop as i'm running the HJT.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:21:23 PM, on 4/20/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\nod32kui.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Wireless Switch Setting Utility\Switcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 3\VAIOUpdt.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://cm.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: 69.253.151.209 idenupdate.motorola.com
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Neopets - {CD292324-974F-4224-D074-CACA427AA030} - C:\PROGRA~1\Neopets\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: celineEN1 - {F2DE6157-A33D-4524-854C-18F9FE03D6A8} - C:\Program Files\CELINE DION FOUNDATION TOOLBAR\Celine_Toolbar_EN.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Neopets - {CD292324-974F-4224-D074-CACA427AA030} - C:\PROGRA~1\Neopets\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Celine Dion Foundation Toolbar - {EC8B3AAE-CC9B-4063-A8C4-CDC17E6C31CF} - C:\Program Files\CELINE DION FOUNDATION TOOLBAR\Celine_Toolbar_EN.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISBMgr.exe] "C:\Program Files\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\Windows\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\Windows\bdoscandel.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://download-games.pogo.com/online2/pogo/luxor_2/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D4323BF2-006A-4440-A2F5-27E3E7AB25F8} (Virtools WebPlayer Class) - http://3dlifeplayer.dl.3dvia.com/player/install/installer.exe
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.popcap.com/webgames/popcaploader_v10.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\Windows\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage Back-End Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SsBeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Content Collection (VAIOMediaPlatform-UCLS-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\UCLS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Content Collection (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-UCLS-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Content Collection (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-UCLS-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter (Vcsw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service (VzFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 8461 bytes


----------

